# setting up a brine shrimp hatchery



## Ana6 (Nov 11, 2011)

This may be a dumb question. 

I want to set up two brine shrimp hatcheries (pop bottle kind), running a day apart.

I only have equipement to aerate one at a time. 

Can I get away with no aeration for the first 12 hours?


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

Split the line with a cutoff on 1 and just open the second when you want and add the eggs then


----------

